# Gas build up in crop/babies



## Nancy (Nov 7, 2001)

Dear Pigeon professionals,
It's nice to be able to speak with you again. I have missed that.
I was given the privilege of hand raising several babies recently. Their folks were first time or old time and left them way to early to start a new nest. This was a forced issue, not one i would ;like to have taken on if i would have had the option.
As I feed the last of the babies, it's crop seems to fill with air/gas. It stretches the crop way out. I am now at the point that two babies have become squeakers and eat for themselves.
I am starting to supplement the third with pigeon grain as well as baby cereal mixed with chicken broth.
The squeakers had a similar situation in their crops and seem to grow out of it when they fed themselves.
The remaining baby looks uncomfortable because his crop is soooo distended. I was considering buying some baby medicine for gas and putting a very little amount in the baby cereal as i feed it. Does anyone on this site have any suggestions. The baby continues to grow well.
Thank you.
Sincerely,
Nancy


----------



## pigeon_brian2 (Sep 14, 2001)

it should not hurt them but us a small dous of it and let me know what happenes thanks

------------------
<JAMES SINCLAIR>


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

What are you feeding them? Are you careful not to let air into their crop? I have been using chick starter crumbles and Kaytee exact,in a consistancy of wet pudding.I use a 60 cc syringe and feed 30 to 40 cc at a time deppending on the age.The ones I've raised so far have been from 2 weeks on.I've had excellent results with no bloating or any sickness.I feed them 3 times a day.Good Luck


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

If the babies are more than two weeks old, I would like to suggest that you start them on seed. The gas in the crop should subside. Would you please let me know if that does the trick? Thanks.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Nancy!

It's so nice to hear from you again! While I suspect you are correct about the cause of the crop inflation, it could also be due to a ruptured air sac. If all else fails, sterilize a large needle or small Exacto knife blade and make a little hole in the outer skin of the inflated area and gently push the air out through the opening. The opening will almost immediately close up on its own. If the bird does have a ruptured air sac, you may have to do this several times before the problem is cured.

Please keep us posted.

Terry Whatley


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Hi, Nancy!









Question for Terry & you: If it is a ruptured air sack, why would all the "kids" have this problem? Is it possibly a congenital thing?

Many of us would have to suck it up pretty good to use an Exacto Knife on a squabbie!







I know you, Marian and Fred could pull it off...

As time allows, can you elaborate on how to identify this as the problem, and then walk us through the procedure, start to finish? Should the crop be void of food when this is done?

Very interesting stuff!

--Ray


----------



## Nancy (Nov 7, 2001)

Dear Pigeon experts,
It is nice to be able to speak with you all again.
I think all the information is very generous. Every time I hand feed a squab the crop seems to get excess air/gas causing it to become very distended. I think I pick it up with the syringe even though I draw the food in slowly expelling the air as I see it. When the squabs begin to eat seed and drink water all the squab's crops deflate. I "think" I cause the problem. I just don't know how to prevent this from happening. Perhaps there is a better way for me to feed the squabs?
Sincerely,
Nancy


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

Hi Nancy,
Frstly, it is always possible that there could be a burst air sac involved but I think you eliminated that possibility when you described that the flatulence doesn't happen when the birds are given seed. It has to be the formuala or the way it is being administered. Have you tried changing the formula to a different brand? 
The only other thing I can come up with is that perhaps using a smaller diameter syringe might allow air to escape through the mouth as the babies are being fed.


----------



## robo squab (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi Nancy 

While I am not really familiar with your problem I think that there is a slight possibility it could be from the syringe filling up with air I suggest to try feeding it by "hand" directly just open it's mouth hold a klump of food in your hand and give it to the baby while this can guarantee that no air enters it also will take much longer but if that solves the problem it might be well worth it about the liquid you might try a dropper like liquid vitamin dropper even though they are smaller they can't really hold alot of air and if that helps too you can do it this way it's really nice hearing form you again and I hope your babies are doing alright please keep us posted 
Thank you Robo squab


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

I like Kaytee Exact, Original Hand Feeding Formula. I use it for hand feeding and for crop/tube feeding. 

Use hot tap water and blend the Kaytee until it's the consistency of pudding. I avoid using a microwave to heat formula. I find a fork works best for blending the mixture.

I lube the plunger end of the syringe with a little salad oil. I then tip the cup on its side and with the plunger fully depressed, draw the formula into the syringe tube. I then expel it back into the cup, never letting the tip break the surface of the formula, and draw it in again. I hold the tube upright, to the light, and tap the side
with my finger to be sure no air pockets are inside.

When feeding a baby pigeon, aim the syringe tip along the RIGHT side of BABY'S cheek, and let baby put his mouth over it as far as he's comfortable doing--some really swallow the tube! Depress the syringe steadily watching baby all the time for any sign of distress. Stop depressing before withdrawing the tube (important!).

Anyway, that works for me.

Well, I'm off until Sunday evening! Judy and a friend are around if you need her.

Have a safe and happy, everybody!

--Ray


----------



## Nancy (Nov 7, 2001)

Dear Ray,
Where can a baby pigeon feeding person find this Kaytee?
Thank you for all the help.
The baby pigeon I am currently feeding is looking great today. The distended air sack has decreased in size drastically. I am happy about that. I do notice the baby has a bit of a noisy breathing problem. I am watching that closely.
Thank you.
Sincerely,
Nancy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Nancy,

Kaytee Exact baby formula should be available from just about any pet store. There are other brands such as Lefebers that can also be used in case your store doesn't have the Exact.

For very young birds, I add strained chicken baby food to the Exact until they are 7-10 days old. This seems to really help them get a good start in life. 

I can also provide a somewhat complicated diet for baby pigeons that is extremely good but you have to make it yourself. It is called the MacMilk diet, and it more closely provides the nutrition found in crop milk. If you are interested in this diet, let me know and I will post it here for you.

Terry Whatley


----------



## Nancy (Nov 7, 2001)

Dear Pigeon Friends,
The gas/air build up in the crop is resolved. It was me and the way I fed the poor babies. Since I've been taking more time and feeding tiny releases of food into the squabs beak and allowing the squab to eat it on his own (slowly)( as you suggested) his crop has gradually returned to normal size and his breathing does not seem distressed any longer. Thank you for all the information. It's wonderful that others care and will actually take the time to help someone they don't know.
Thank you again.








Sincerely,
Nancy


----------

